# Earth Googling The House



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Are those hay rolls? I have tried to Google Earth my hives but they are too small and the resolution is too poor.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*My Hut*

http://maps.google.com/maps?li=rwp&q=2813 W 47TH AVE, GARY, IN 46408


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

>Are those hay rolls?

Nope. That is actually a grove of young Deodora cedar trees. They are quite a bit bigger now. I think this picture is about three years old. 

The bees really go for the Deodoras when winter approaches. I think they must be a good source of propolis.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Camp+Creek+Rd,+Julian,+WV+25529,+USA&sa=X&oi=map&ct=title

This is close to my place, you kinda have to follow the road to the right to get an overhead of where I live. No hay rolls here either, just mountains full of some good honey trees.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Danes Rd. New Holstein, WI.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

43°37'28.21"N, 90°28'46.98"W

Mm


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Personally, I think the quality of the Google Earth maps is dismal. You need to try LiveSearch: http://maps.live.com/#
Especially those of you who have bad resolution in your area on Google.
Locate the area, zoom in and click on "Bird's Eye" if available. Rotate the image... sometimes closer images are available from another angle.

I can't seem to post a link to any specific search, though... just the main page comes up.


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

I would have to agree would Hobie. On the few searches I performed, the Live Search (Microsoft) imagery appears to be more recent too.

Looks like TroutSqueezer may be using a 3D model though.

Matt


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Hobie! I saw my hives!! [last spring] Unbelievable! It is nice you can get a view at different seasons of the year sometimes. Early spring around here is great without shadows from the vegetation.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice pic Squeezer,
I can even see Elenor Streeter place in there, not.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Google Earth lets you change the angle of the view by holding down the middle mouse button and dragging, hence the three dimensions.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Hobie that is much better than Google, for me anyways.
Tom


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

WVbeekeeper said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Camp+Creek+Rd,+Julian,+WV+25529,+USA&sa=X&oi=map&ct=title
> 
> This is close to my place, you kinda have to follow the road to the right to get an overhead of where I live. No hay rolls here either, just mountains full of some good honey trees.


I have been by your place.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

*My Casa*

Click birds eye view... left side of street,big patch of woods, white van
http://maps.live.com/#JndoZXJlMT0xM...2MzY2NjY1NTc4MDElN2UtNzMuNDI1MTYwMzA1MzQyMg==


----------

